# Every inspector should carry a screwdriver



## jar546 (Apr 13, 2011)

For when the electrician does not show up for the inspection:


----------



## RJJ (Apr 14, 2011)

You sure are picky! Imagine opening some one else's work to see what is going on!


----------



## Mac (Apr 14, 2011)

I aint touchin nobody's work but my own.


----------



## jim baird (Apr 14, 2011)

I just try to be sure my beefy maglite is in my back pocket in case I get rushed by a dog.


----------



## Bryan Holland (Apr 14, 2011)

I have no problem opening stuff up OR asking the installer to open stuff up to perform inspections.

I carry in my truck:

5 in 1 screw driver

Tape measure

Adjustable wrench

6' ladder

Hand-held mirror

Mirror on an extending pole

Smoke alarm test "stick"

Flashlight

Stapler

Assortment of markers, crayons, tape, and pens

Digital camera

Laptop with air card

Code books


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 14, 2011)

So what's the problem with that receptacle?


----------



## beach (Apr 14, 2011)

Is there a code section that says you can't run NMC in conduit? I understand possible heat issues, etc. but I can't find a code section....


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 14, 2011)

Bryan, you forgot your badge and 357, dear!

480sparky,

Does the outlet receptacle fiber washers have to be removed between the box and outlet? 250.146 (a)


----------



## pwood (Apr 14, 2011)

don't think romex is approved for wet locations,and that fibre washer is just there to hold the screw for packaging. box should be bonded.


----------



## raider1 (Apr 14, 2011)

beach said:
			
		

> Is there a code section that says you can't run NMC in conduit? I understand possible heat issues, etc. but I can't find a code section....


You can run NM cable in a raceway, you just can't run NM cable in a raceway that is in a wet location such as outdoors.  

Check out 300.9 and 334.12(B)(4)

Chris


----------



## Bryan Holland (Apr 14, 2011)

CODE VIOLATION HINT PICTURE 1:  What type of conductors and cables can be installed outdoors?

CODE VIOLATION HINT PICTURE 2:  Anyone know how to repair drywall?


----------



## jar546 (Apr 14, 2011)

For you IRC guys since we already have the NEC references for picture #1:

Table E3801.4, E3802.7, E3803.10

For picture #2:

E3906.6, NEC 314.21


----------



## steveray (Apr 14, 2011)

When do you check for the 1/8" gap max? do you remove random plates at final? And why is it only gyp type products? If you have wood paneling can you have a 1/2" gap?

   Crazy guys with rotozips are a pet peeve of mine, but the small bits are 1/8"....I am not gonna fail em for 3/16"....unless someone changes my mind....what is the intent here?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Brudgers would say, "were makin em" do square dancing!


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 15, 2011)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> 480sparky,Does the outlet receptacle fiber washers have to be removed between the box and outlet? 250.146 (a)


Beats me.... I can't tell from the photo.


----------



## JBI (Apr 18, 2011)

Inspection is visual. If the proper technician is not available to remove cover plates, etc., inspection fails. Call for reinspection when you can be there.


----------



## FredK (Apr 19, 2011)

JBI said:
			
		

> Inspection is visual. If the proper technician is not available to remove cover plates, etc., inspection fails. Call for reinspection when you can be there.


I side with JBI.


----------



## TimNY (Apr 19, 2011)

There should be no covers present at the rough inspection, so you should be able to see that.

We have local law that requires the electrician to be present for the inspection if there was no rough inspection.


----------



## mmmarvel (May 13, 2011)

JBI said:
			
		

> Inspection is visual. If the proper technician is not available to remove cover plates, etc., inspection fails. Call for reinspection when you can be there.


I agree, otherwise it can be trumped up as ... "It wasn't that way when I left it, the inspector must have done something to it."  Blah, blah, blah.  I think it really has to do with the jurisdiction that you work in, the contractors that you are dealing with.  When in doubt, have the workman present and opening up his own work.  If he's not there, have them call for a reinspection when he will be there.


----------



## Mule (May 13, 2011)

mmmarvel...

How's the status of your job holding up? I saw where they are up to 624 people laid of in Houston. Even some in tha airport...


----------

